
“I leave the car at home”: how free buses are revolutionising one French city - tolien
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2018/oct/15/i-leave-the-car-at-home-how-free-buses-are-revolutionising-one-french-city
======
dev_dull
I regard public transportation much in the same way people regard piracy. It’s
a distribution, not a cost problem.

If taking the bus is a major pain then people will always opt for the easier
method. And in most of our country outside urban centers, it’s a huge, time
consuming pain.

~~~
tracker1
Agreed... I used to live off of the Phoenix light-rail in Tempe. When I had to
go downtown, or to the airport, I was more likely to take it. It was more
convenient and less expensive than dealing with parking, etc. Any other time,
I'd be more inclined to drive.

